# Kalamazoo, MI 6 week pup, 1.5 yr mom



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

_I will try to get more info on this, Jane_


-----Original Message-----
From: Dogs Deserve Better [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, October 06, 2009 6:22 PM
Subject: 6 Week old German Shepherd Pup and her mom abandoned. Need home.

Hi Everyone,
I was contacted by a woman that relinquished several of her chained dogs=20
to us earlier this year. A friend of hers had a German Shepherd pup 6 
weeks of age, and the mother who is 1 1/2 year old dumped at her house. 
They are willing to meet with anyone that would like to take them. The 
woman that is holding the dogs plans on taking them to the pound later 
this week. If anyone has room for them let me know and I will put you 
in contact with them.
Thanks!
Patricia Aldering
Region 3 Coordinator
Dogs Deserve Better
PO Box 176
Oshtemo,Michigan 49077
269-870-0711
http://www.kalamazoodogsdeservebetter.org
http://www.dogsdeservebetter.org
http://www.mothersagainstdogchaining.org
help support DDB Kalamazoo:
http://www.nancyaldersmith.com
part of the proceeds will be donated
to DDB Kalamazoo Chapter


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Waiting for the person who has these two to get back with me...


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Jane, are you thinking of helping these two?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

No, I cannot take them in.
I am just trying to get more exposure for them. Patricia(the contact) is doing the same.
A girl named Christie is supposedly the one w/ the dogs and is going to e-mail me more info tomorrow. Then I'll know how better to help them. I don't want them to end up at the pound, the pup would be exposed to too much there.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

any info or pics?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am waiting for the person who has these two to contact me...She was supposed to e-mail me the info yesterday. I contacted Patricia above and she was just courtesy crossposting for the owner, and was passing on my e-mail to them... very frustrating that they haven't yet! I hppe she didn't dump them at the shelter


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

ok, please keep us posted!


----------

